# A.J. at the goldfish show



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought him mostly for his cute face and huge head growth and nice fins. There will be a show for various fish down in the chicago illinois area in the next month. how do you think he will fare down there? He will be in the goldfish section. There is a category for every gold fish breed. Although i did not breed him i think he will win his class.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

looks cool.. hope it does well! I'm not much into goldfish so i dont have anything that could help you.. sorry!


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Condition look good I don't see any split fin or missing scale
and you can't see Deportment in a still pic, but that the first thing they will look at. If they even think the animal is ill they won't let it in.
Head and body look very good and should score well
Can't tell about fins from the pic
Color is average

Rick


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

cooltow1 said:


> Condition look good I don't see any split fin or missing scale
> and you can't see Deportment in a still pic, but that the first thing they will look at. If they even think the animal is ill they won't let it in.
> Head and body look very good and should score well
> Can't tell about fins from the pic
> ...


He is not sick at all. he came from rain forest gardens out in hawaii. i have some videos of him on my youtube under the name purepl416 titled "rain forest oranda"


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

RCJayhawk said:


> He is not sick at all. he came from rain forest gardens out in hawaii. i have some videos of him on my youtube under the name purepl416 titled "rain forest oranda"


That is just the first thing they will look at is he swimming or bottom sitting some time goldfish will stress during transport and bottom sit. May not be any thing wrong with the fish. But he won't score well in the show because of it

One thing to do is to make sure you take you own water (I always take 20-gallon of my own water just in case I need it) or check that the water at the show is pretty near your normal water. Goldfish do better on a rising pH that a falling pH so a couple of points high is better that a couple of points lower. Also you need you own air pump,air line and filters most shows supply the tank but the filter own you. I don't bag my fish I move them in coolers but that is a matter of personal preference. You may want to go to a show with a fish to get the feel of it, but fish people will do every thing they can to help you along.

Rick


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

A.J. doesn't have any air pump or air stone on his tank here. just a few plant decorations for his security and a bio wheel filter.


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

RCJayhawk said:


> A.J. doesn't have any air pump or air stone on his tank here. just a few plant decorations for his security and a bio wheel filter.


But for a fish show you will need one. he won't be in his tank he will be in their tank 

rick


----------

